# In Dash CD Player advances while car is off



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

Listening to Books on CD using the in-dash CD player, I have found that the CD advances multiple tracks when the car is not running. :dunno: It's as though it continues to play for some set amount of time after the engine is switched off and key removed. This makes it very challenging to listen to books on CD. As a workaround, I have found that if I switch from CD to FM before I turn the car off then switch from FM to CD after I start up, the CD continues from where I left off. Of course I don't always manage to remember to do this. :tsk: 

Anyone know what the purpose of this "feature" is? Is there some option to prevent it from doing this? I did a search, but if there's already a thread on this I'd appreciate it if someone could provide a link.


----------



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

mine doesn't do that. when i make a call using the bluetooth, it pauses. if i stop the engine and lock the doors, the cd stops. when i start the car back up, it picks up from where it left off.


----------



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

hamajicky said:


> mine doesn't do that. when i make a call using the bluetooth, it pauses. if i stop the engine and lock the doors, the cd stops. when i start the car back up, it picks up from where it left off.


Wow. I don't think mine pauses for a bluetooth call, just gets quiet. I stop the engine and lock the doors and when I come back the CD has advanced about 5 minutes worth. Was just wondering if it's some "feature" I don't understand. Thanks for responding.


----------



## D.D. (Dec 31, 2004)

WebRover said:


> Listening to Books on CD using the in-dash CD player, I have found that the CD advances multiple tracks when the car is not running. :dunno: It's as though it continues to play for some set amount of time after the engine is switched off and key removed.
> 
> Anyone know what the purpose of this "feature" is? Is there some option to prevent it from doing this? I did a search, but if there's already a thread on this I'd appreciate it if someone could provide a link.


Same here....and its making me NUTS!!!:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D.D. (Dec 31, 2004)

bump


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

WebRover said:


> Listening to Books on CD using the in-dash CD player, I have found that the CD advances multiple tracks when the car is not running. :dunno: It's as though it continues to play for some set amount of time after the engine is switched off and key removed. This makes it very challenging to listen to books on CD. As a workaround, I have found that if I switch from CD to FM before I turn the car off then switch from FM to CD after I start up, the CD continues from where I left off. Of course I don't always manage to remember to do this. :tsk:
> 
> Anyone know what the purpose of this "feature" is? Is there some option to prevent it from doing this? I did a search, but if there's already a thread on this I'd appreciate it if someone could provide a link.


The fact that switching to FM from CD before turning the car off "fix" this problem sounds to me like a software bug... pressing a button is a "hard" command, a "soft" command is turning off a device by software or by a controlled removal of power.

BMW of recent generations have this 20 minutes of "power availability" to close windows and sunroofs after the ignition is turned off and the driver's door is not opened. In E46's this 20 minutes power on period also covers the radio, so without the key in the ignition you can listen to your radio anytime for 20 minutes if the radio is turned on, door opened or not. After 20 minutes it turns off... I do not know if this is available on E60's because of the iDrive and separate tuner and CD player (E46 with Navigation do not have this radio feature).

So its seems that whatever software command is sent to inmediately shut down whatever device is on after ignition is off (and the door is opened if that's the case) is not getting to your CD player unit somehow.


----------



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

Technic said:


> So its seems that whatever software command is sent to inmediately shut down whatever device is on after ignition is off (and the door is opened if that's the case) is not getting to your CD player unit somehow.


Thanks. The twenty minute time seems like it must be more than a coincidence. Your explanation makes sense. I wish it weren't so.  Thanks for responding.


----------

